# Need input from GH and peptide users



## MattG (Feb 2, 2016)

So I've never ran growth due to the price and issues with bad product as of lately. I'm getting a nice tax return this year, so I was thinking about picking up a few 100iu kits of greytops. The source carrying these recently left us so I won't say who it is, but the guy is straight up and refuses to sell anything that would tarnish his reputation. Said they have been consistently testing in the upper 20''s to low 30''s for the past year and a half, and he has recently ran them and was happy with the results. Therefore I'm considering a few month run of these...

Or for half the price, I was also looking at CJC 1295 with DAC plus ghrp6. Also never ran any peptides, but after some research these two sound like a decent combo for appetite and GH secretion.

So for the bros out there with experience in these departments (I know Magnus has some input more than likely) which of these would you personally recommend? I'm leaning towards the greytops for simplicity only having to reconstitute and pin one thing. Planned on 5-6 ius a day, probably 5 on 2 off. Or would I get just as good results from a couple peptides and save myself a few hundred bucks? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd do both,  5 on 2 off.  4ius gh in the am and 100mcg cjc1295 no dac and 500mg ipamorelin right before bed.  Doing this prevents antibodies to the gh and eliminates the negative feedback loop that shuts down natural gh production. On off days pulse either 100mg each 1295/ghrp2 or 500mcg ipamorelin


----------



## MattG (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply brother. Got me some shopping to do


----------



## MattG (Feb 3, 2016)

Well I checked up on the price of the peps you mentioned Mag, and unfortunately I can't afford the ipamorelin on top of everything else...I'd need 10 bottles for 3 months at that dose. A vial of cjc1295 will last 50 days at 100mcg, so I'd only need 2 vials of that. Hate to be thrifty, but the gh, cjc, and ipamorelin would put me over a grand for all that. Could I do away with the ipamorelin and just use the cjc on top of the growth? Or could I cut the ipamorelin dose down to say 200mcg instead of 500 daily? Sorry to be a pain in the ass, but I do have a budget I need to stick to unfortunately...


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ipam is very clean and dose dependent,  that's why its pricy to run.  Switching to ghrp2 will be much cheaper at 100mcg/dose.  It also works well,  just has a shorter half life and a bit more water retention


----------



## MattG (Feb 4, 2016)

OK cool thanks for the wisdom brother. Growing up a skinny bastard, I don't mind a little water retention


----------



## MattG (Feb 16, 2016)

Supplies arriving tomorrow. Going to reconstitute the growth with 1cc bac water, so that will be .4cc  (40 mark on spin pin) for my morning injections. The cjc and ghrp2 are 5mg vials, so planned on reconstituting those with 5cc bac water...so my 100mcg doses will be .1cc (10 units on spin pin) for my night time shots. I read the gh holds for 2 weeks after reconstitution so no worries there...how long do the peps last? Gonna take a month to use the vials up at that small of a dose. Will that be ok, or should I increase their dosages so that they will be empty in 2 weeks?


----------



## MattG (Feb 16, 2016)

I also read not to dilute the peptides too much...so maybe 5cc back water is too much. One article I read said a general rule of thumb is .5cc water per 1 mg of compound...if that's the case, then I suppose I need to cut my previous method in half to 2.5cc per 5mg vial. In turn, only 5 units on a .5cc spin pin for 100mcg. This shit is a hell of a lot more difficult than shooting gear, you actually have to think and be intelligent.lol  I think I got the gist of it, just a little confusing as this is my first go around with all of this mathematical bs


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 16, 2016)

You may mix nearly any concentration you like but I prefer .5ml to 1mg of compound.  This will give 20mcg/iu or 100mcg/5iu. This works well as you can only get around 3.8ml in a standard vial.  One of the only compound thus doesn't work foris  MT2 as it comes in 10mgs in which case I use 2.5ml/10mg making it 40mcg/iu. Hope this all makes sense.  Here is a peptide calculator that may help you out. 

Peptide Calculator - Reconstituting Bodybuilding Peptides


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 16, 2016)

As far as the peps shelf life,  that last quite a while and should not be a problem.  Do not increase the dose as blood serum tests have shown 100mcg to be the saturation dose for ghrp2 and 6. Ipam on the otherhand is dose dependent


----------



## MattG (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks again for all the help Mag, I really appreciate it! We are all very fortunate here to have a solid brother like you that truly knows his shit, and is always willing to take the time to help everyone out. I've read plenty of other threads on other boards on all this, but I value your input much more than anyone elses...lots of half ass advice out there on other boards.

Might have another question or two, but got all this pretty much straightened out now. Got everything I need today, so it's time to get reconstituting!


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 25, 2016)

Are you considering MK-677 as well?


----------



## MattG (Feb 25, 2016)

101st Ranger said:


> Are you considering MK-677 as well?



No I gave up on that stuff. First batch or two I had worked great, all others after that sucked. I started slin a few days ago though...so running that, cjc, ghrp2, growth, anadrol (also just started 3 days ago) and test. Hoping to see the scale start climbing soon...up 5 lbs from a couple weeks ago now


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 25, 2016)

MattG said:


> No I gave up on that stuff. First batch or two I had worked great, all others after that sucked. I started slin a few days ago though...so running that, cjc, ghrp2, growth, anadrol (also just started 3 days ago) and test. Hoping to see the scale start climbing soon...up 5 lbs from a couple weeks ago now


i had great initial success with it too and then it dropped off around week 6. I also think it caused me some prostate irritation/progesterone issues. 

That's a great looking cycle bro! Best of luck with it. The scale will definetly climb a good amount I suspect!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 26, 2016)

Mk677 should be run with cjc/ghrp.  5 days mk and 2 days cjc/ghrp.  This prevents the negative feedback loop that is experienced with continuous usage.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 26, 2016)

Matt,  I have a gh/pep/slin protocol if your interested


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 26, 2016)

Im running some greys and have found them to very good,.  4iu's a day with a couple days off and i feel fantastic other than painful hands and forarms when im trying to sleep.  Fortunaltely I have the means to continue the program of GH. I think and use it like a daily suppliment.  I dont exceed the 4iu's.  I like to use as a long term suppliment.  I still reap the benefits of incredible work outs in the gym,.


----------



## MattG (Feb 26, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Matt,  I have a gh/pep/slin protocol if your interested



If it's not too difficult, sure I'd like to see it. This is my first go around with slin, peps, and gh so trying to keep it simple but effective. Been doing 4iu gh first thing in the morning, 8iu slin pwo then carbs then a meal 1 hr later (fast acting humalog) then 100mcg each cjc and ghrp2 before bed. Unfortunately my work schedule and other time issues prevents me from being able to use slin before my workouts...my daily schedule is get up 5am, do shot of gh. Eat big bfast 545, start work 630am. 10min break at 9 I slam a 600cal 60g protein shake. Noon I rush home so I can eat a good big meal. 3 I get off work and another shake, then hit the gym. 430 I do shot of slin then half a shake, creatine, glutamine, bcaas....530 dinner. Shower and get my shakes and meals for the next day ready, then eat again 8pm. Peps at 9 and a snack then bed. All this keeps me so busy I don't watch more than 30min of TV a day.lol


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 26, 2016)

Keep us updated on how you progress on your peptides and HGH.


----------

